# Do you know Duke? Possibly from Derbyshire/chesterfield area (photo's)



## mightymammoth (9 March 2013)

Looking for more history on my 16hh 15yo ID x Friesian gelding.

I have been in contact with 3 of his previous owners but the trail stops after there. His previous owners only had him for around 6 months each so there are a lot of years that I would like to find out about and potentially he could have been all round the country.

I can trace him back to living in Ripley derbyshire with "Amy" in Aug 09 (he was then sold to one of the owners who I am in touch with). Amy had also put him on loan.

I am looking for any information prior to 2009. Thank you


----------



## Emsarr (10 March 2013)

Sorry, I can't help you but just thought I'd say how lovely your boy looks! I'd have him in a heartbeat!!


----------



## mightymammoth (10 March 2013)

Emsarr said:



			Sorry, I can't help you but just thought I'd say how lovely your boy looks! I'd have him in a heartbeat!!
		
Click to expand...

thanks I've stuck him in the post to you   and yes he's brill


----------



## mightymammoth (4 April 2013)




----------



## cjt1701 (7 April 2013)

What about posting on the Facebook Walls of Ripley Riding Club and Springwood Riding Club? Someone may recognise him on there.


----------



## mightymammoth (7 April 2013)

cjt1701 said:



			What about posting on the Facebook Walls of Ripley Riding Club and Springwood Riding Club? Someone may recognise him on there.
		
Click to expand...

thanks will look those up later


----------



## Richie (10 April 2013)

Oops, sorry about this.

I really hope you track down Duke.
best wishes Rich


----------



## mightymammoth (12 May 2013)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (28 June 2013)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (24 August 2013)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (3 October 2013)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (10 November 2013)

some more photo's

http://






http://


----------



## mightymammoth (14 December 2013)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (5 February 2014)

Bump


----------



## mightymammoth (13 March 2014)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (3 May 2014)

bumping again


----------



## mightymammoth (25 May 2014)

http://






Found out that Duke is probably only around 11 or 12, in 2009 he would have been around 9. 

The dentist said there is no way he can be around 17 now which is what his passport puts him at. His passport was done in 2009 when the law came in and it put him at older than he probably is.


----------



## mightymammoth (27 July 2014)

bump


----------



## JDH01 (28 July 2014)

Could I ask if you know where the last picture above was taken?


----------



## mightymammoth (28 July 2014)

It was taken where he lives now, dartmoor.


----------



## JDH01 (28 July 2014)

It looked very much like our valley in Derbyshire, so sorry I can't help.


----------



## mightymammoth (6 October 2014)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (2 December 2014)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (12 February 2015)

Just bumping again, I do wonder if he used to be a riding school horse.


----------



## mightymammoth (16 April 2015)

bumping


----------



## mightymammoth (17 July 2015)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (3 September 2015)

bump


----------



## webble (3 September 2015)

Has he ever been driven do you know? He looks like a driving horse I used to know called Duke but he would be around 17ish now

Could this be him? http://britishcarriagedriving.co.uk/photographs/2002/windsor_champs_2002_agripix/jimmy_robson.htm


----------



## mightymammoth (4 September 2015)

webble said:



			Has he ever been driven do you know? He looks like a driving horse I used to know called Duke but he would be around 17ish now

Could this be him? http://britishcarriagedriving.co.uk/photographs/2002/windsor_champs_2002_agripix/jimmy_robson.htm

Click to expand...

Hi, where was he when you knew him? It does look quite a lot like my duke but mine is a bit more ginger


----------



## webble (5 September 2015)

mightymammoth said:



			Hi, where was he when you knew him? It does look quite a lot like my duke but mine is a bit more ginger 

Click to expand...

Around 1995-1999, he would have been about 6 or 7 then so might be a bit old


----------



## K4STR (11 September 2015)

Hello , hope you are well! 

Unfortunately i don't  know Duke, but wanted to know if you had any luck finding info on him?

I am looking for my old mare that i have  lost track of, and hoping the power of this forum can help!


----------



## mightymammoth (11 September 2015)

hi, nope no luck at all finding any info on him, don't think I ever will.


----------



## ascarii91 (21 September 2015)

I'm so sorry I can't help with your post but how did you attach pictures?  I'm trying to find a horse but can't attach a photo and skewbald cob is a bit vague! Hope you find more info you need  x


----------



## mightymammoth (29 November 2015)

Bumping again


----------



## Meredith (29 November 2015)

ascarii91 said:



			I'm so sorry I can't help with your post but how did you attach pictures?  I'm trying to find a horse but can't attach a photo and skewbald cob is a bit vague! Hope you find more info you need  x
		
Click to expand...

Can't help with finding horses, sorry, but this may help with posting pictures...

https://forums-secure.horseandhound...rd-to-post-pics!&highlight=hard+post+pictures


----------



## mightymammoth (29 January 2016)

bump


----------



## mightymammoth (9 May 2016)

still had no luck.


----------



## mightymammoth (17 August 2016)

still looking.


----------



## mightymammoth (26 January 2017)

just bumping again.


----------



## mightymammoth (20 July 2017)

still looking for info.


----------



## mightymammoth (19 January 2018)

Bump


----------



## mightymammoth (8 May 2019)

Just bumping again.


----------



## DD (9 May 2019)

cant help but want to say hes gorgeous. There is a Tracing Equines page on Facebook, may be try on there ?


----------



## shergar (10 May 2019)

Try a post on TRACE MY HORSE UK  on Facebook  .


----------

